# Ileostomy Closure HELP 44625?



## roman2483 (Jan 26, 2012)

Procedure: Ileostomy closure 

Findings: Ileostomy with no significat parastomal hernia, a primary closure of the fascia was performed after side to side end to end anastomosis of ileum was performed

Indication: Patient brought to operating room for closure of ileostomy

Procedure: An incision was made with the cautery around the ileostomy. The two limbs of the ileum were freed up completely from the fascia and the surrounding tissue. A side to side functional end to end anastomosis was performed by inserting the 75 GIA blue load stapler through each limb of the bowel and firing this, creating an anastomosis with the common enterotomy. The common enterotomy was closed using a repeat firing of blue load GIA 75 stapler. A portion of the intervening mesentery was sequentially clamped and ligated. The specimen was handed off. Two crothc stitches were placed at the anastomosis using 3-0 silk sutures and hemostasis was confirmed. The bowl was then replaced back into the abdomen. The fascia was then closed in two layers.

Im getting a 44625 code, would like second opinions...


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Jan 27, 2012)

That is correct.


----------

